
Open MCT – Open-Source Mission Control Software - taylorbuley
https://nasa.github.io/openmct/
======
cyberferret
I think the biggest takeaway from this is diving into their research about the
human consumption of a lot of information (UX, if you will).

I know NASA and the Air Force spent a lot of time seeing how humans pilots
digested information under stressful conditions etc., which basically gave us
the modern aircraft cockpit layout (and the fairly standard arrangement of the
6 critical instruments that are used in all small aircraft today).

I wonder (and hope) that this research also extended to the arrangement of
critical data on a dashboard so that maximum information could be gleaned with
as little eye (or mouse) movement as possible.

------
gexla
Could I use this for a personal dashboard? It's meant to track telemetry, so
that would include my walking routes, right? ;) Maybe I could also load up my
todo list. I know, overkill, but it might be a huge ego thing to throw up a
NASA developed Mission Control app on a huge monitor to track personal stuff.
And each morning I could put on my headset and do a countdown to getting
started for the day.

~~~
bergie
It is pretty easy to plug in your own telemetry. I recently made some data
from our hackerspace (electricity consumption, whether the hackerspace bar is
open, etc) show up in OpenMCT:

[https://github.com/c-base/cbeam-telemetry-
server](https://github.com/c-base/cbeam-telemetry-server)

------
donaldguy
I could see this being adapted as a good v2 for
[http://riemann.io/dashboard.html](http://riemann.io/dashboard.html) ;

Obviously there are lots of dashboards in the world, but while there are
substantial differences in UX (OpenMCT seems more approachable whereas riemann
dash is very simple & "efficient" over a tall learning curve), the core "feel"
of nestable / composable realtime data widgets between these two is noticeably
more similar than either vis-a-vis any other relevant project I've played
with.

------
jordigh
I'm so happy that NASA has stopped using that weird license and just seems to
be using Apache v2 for everything. I still don't quite get why there's a
license at all for US government work, but there really is nothing
objectionable about a standard free license like Apache.

------
techdragon
Moving away from AngularJS to reduce dependencies, and also moving away from
declarative JSON based configuration to more a function call based system...

Well this is interesting news indeed. The description also makes me wonder if
they are aiming to use Crossbar.io, time will tell I suppose.

~~~
rch
Interesting. Where do you see the plan?

~~~
unfocused
Or here...which has some more links: [https://nasa.github.io/openmct/getting-
started/](https://nasa.github.io/openmct/getting-started/)

Honestly, I'm thinking to myself, in what part of my day to day can I use
mission control software....hmmm....grocery lists?! I really want to use this
but can't find a problem for it.

------
cbanek
Pretty cool but I'm wondering if they are releasing the back-end as well?

------
phkahler
The use of white backgrounds with blue text is a major UI error. Blue text is
known to be more difficult to read due to fewer blue cones in the retina.
Otherwise this looks pretty interesting.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
So who talks to who. I noticed in the picture that they have headphones on. Is
it one party line?

------
cies
As a safety measure I hope that the `launchMissiles` function evaluates in the
`IO` monad. </joke>

